# Deductions!



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Other than cell phone, car washes, phone mounts, what else is truly deductible with this gig? I want to make sure that I'm not missing a deduction. I noticed here someone deducted dry cleaning...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Business miles, Uber Service fee, SRF/Booking fee, non-reimbursed tolls, iPhone rental.

the rest is a bit spotty, especially if you use the car for things other than Uber.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

docswife said:


> Other than cell phone, car washes, phone mounts, what else is truly deductible with this gig? I want to make sure that I'm not missing a deduction. I noticed here someone deducted dry cleaning...


I would not be comfortable deducting dry cleaning...

How about snacks/water or a portion of your personal property taxes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

docswife said:


> Other than cell phone, car washes, phone mounts, what else is truly deductible with this gig? I want to make sure that I'm not missing a deduction. I noticed here someone deducted dry cleaning...


no dry cleaning unless your on a business trip!


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> I would not be comfortable deducting dry cleaning...
> 
> How about snacks/water or a portion of your personal property taxes


Thanks for your reply. When you say personal property taxes, you're speaking of taxes paid on a new vehicle, right??


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

docswife said:


> Thanks for your reply. When you say personal property taxes, you're speaking of taxes paid on a new vehicle, right??


No, *sales taxes* when you purchase a vehicle are added to the basis (cost) of the vehicle. Some states, counties and localities have *property taxes* that you pay on your home, vehicle, boat etc... Every state will be different....CT has vehicle property tax and NY and FL don't for example


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Well allllrighty then. Showing a $3600 profit still. Guess I'll have to suck it up!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

docswife said:


> Well allllrighty then. Showing a $3600 profit still. Guess I'll have to suck it up!


Wow! another rare "profit". You must be a very efficient TNC driver!


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Part timer here, driving UberSELECT at $1.85 and cherry picking surges on X. It's the only way to make some money...


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

After taking your advice given here, I went in and deleted the $200 in car washes...


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

What about car note and down payment? (Yes, I was a sucker that got baited and switched on by Uber and went out and bought me a new(ish) (2014) vehicle.)

I kept a detailed mileage log. When I bought the car on 8/20, it had 12,214 miles on it. At midnight, 1/1/16, it had 26,062 miles. That's a total of 13,848 miles. Offline distance was 2,132.8mi. Online distance was 11,715.2mi. So 84.6% of my driving was during online miles. Could I deduct 84.6% of the car notes? What about the down payment?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> What about car note and down payment? (Yes, I was a sucker that got baited and switched on by Uber and went out and bought me a new(ish) (2014) vehicle.)
> 
> I kept a detailed mileage log. When I bought the car on 8/20, it had 12,214 miles on it. At midnight, 1/1/16, it had 26,062 miles. That's a total of 13,848 miles. Offline distance was 2,132.8mi. Online distance was 11,715.2mi. So 84.6% of my driving was during online miles. Could I deduct 84.6% of the car notes? What about the down payment?


You can deduct business % of the *interest *on the note but not the payment itself. The down payment is part of your basis (cost) for the vehicle and is not deductible


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can deduct business % of the *interest *on the note but not the payment itself. The down payment is part of your basis (cost) for the vehicle and is not deductible


Okay, what about mobile phone bill? Can I deduct the whole thing, or just the number of online hours (which I do have records of)?
Of the 126 days I worked for Uber in 2015, 500.42 hours were spent online with the app on, which equivalates to 20.851 days. 20.851 ÷ 126 is 16.55% time spent online. So does that mean I can only deduct 16.55% of my phone bill, or just go ahead and deduct the whole darn thing?

Now, here's another plot twist: I bought two phones. I bought my first phone with Cricket for $79.99 but only used it from 8/28-10/7 when I switched to Verizon and bought at 2nd phone, but that 2nd phone I only pay $20/month from ($60 worth in new phone purchase installments for 2015).


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah I had profit to. Was thinking I'd deduct 50% of my new iPad I use for driving but not sure it's worth it.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Yeah I had profit to. Was thinking I'd deduct 50% of my new iPad I use for driving but not sure it's worth it.


I deducted half my tablet. I can easily prove that my phone would not allow me to work. I have a Blackberry and cannot run the app on a blackberry so I HAD to purchase this tablet in order to perform the job.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

docswife said:


> I deducted half my tablet. I can easily prove that my phone would not allow me to work. I have a Blackberry and cannot run the app on a blackberry so I HAD to purchase this tablet in order to perform the job.


Yeah same here windows phone. I am going to go ahead and do 50% screw it.


----------

